# Syrians and rotastak cages?



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I have noticed that alot of people mention on here that they wouldn't put a syrian hamster in a rotastak cage and I was just curious as to why not?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Now I have never owned a rotastack.... But my big sis did with her syrian... And 

1. they are a nightmare to clean out...

2. Im not sure I would trust all that plastic..

3. My sisters died in a tube and it was a nightmare to get out.. Now this was 17 years ago so Am going from experience of my sis then... xxx

4. I just dont think they look very airey..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

1: Syrians are usually too big to get through the tubes and get stuck

2: They are horrible cages, a pain to clean out, no floor space and just pug ugly

3: The tubes dont have much ventilation in them, nor do the cages themselves

4: Not easy access into the cages to feed the hamsters and play with them

5: Cant get the hamster out easily as there are too many "bolt holes". In other words, they can just run round and hide awya from you, so they never get properly hand tame

6: No room for toys as the cages are a funny shape

7: Cant fit a big enough wheel in for syrians (they need at least 8inches)

8: They take ages to put together and the tubes break easy

9: The water bottles are rubbish and they leak

10: Can quickly become over heated as the dont get much air into them


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> 1: Syrians are usually too big to get through the tubes and get stuck
> 
> 2: They are horrible cages, a pain to clean out, no floor space and just pug ugly
> 
> ...


LOL I knew you would be along .... xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL I knew you would be along .... xxx


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant help it. I hate the damn things


----------

